# real friend



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/news_america/b..._host_hdr=news.yahoo.com&.intl=us&.lang=en-us


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

If that video doesn't at least get you a little misty, you should have your citizenship revoked. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree, it goes to show how close of a bond man and dog can have


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

this is so sad.. I'm touched


----------

